# Dog training school opinions?!



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi All!
So I am looking to go to dog training school within the next year. I have really gotten involved in training within the last couple years and I would love to further educate myself! I am currently looking at The Tom Rose school here in Missouri about 20 min from my house or The Michael Ellis School in California! I have heard good things about both schools. My concerns are that I have heard that The Tom Rose school's methods can be more forceful to puppies at times and I have seen alot of puppies with pinch collars on at a pretty young age. I realize that you only have a certain time to get them to the point they are needed to pass, Other than that I have heard ALOT of good things about them as well. The Michael Ellis school in California, I have heard nothing but good things about it! My only problem is it so far away from me. I would be gone for roughly 2 months and I would have to pay for hotels/food/travel. Does anyone have any experiences with either schools?? Thanks!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't have experience with either but I do have 2 of Michael Ellis videos. I think he's amazing and so are his dogs. I get huge insecurities watching his dog fixated on him for 20 mins or so while he's talking in the videos lol

Have you seen him do an engagement tug game with his dog? It's on utube, he's amazing. 

In the videos there are a lot of scenes filmed at his school so I saw how he trains the (trainers? Dog owners?). 

I'd love it if I can pick his brain for a few months but I'm not a trainer. If I was though i'd try to make sure i got the chance to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Tom rose, if your looking to make a career out of it. I went to michaels obedience intensive for two weeks. Great class, he's a great guy. But def aimed toward sports. You will get more out of Tom rose for the general public and even protection if you want to go that route. Forrest, who works with Michael now, is a graduate of TR. I also know of some very successful trainers that were graduates. I wish I could go to TR. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

KayForbes said:


> Hi All!
> So I am looking to go to dog training school within the next year. I have really gotten involved in training within the last couple years and I would love to further educate myself! I am currently looking at The Tom Rose school here in Missouri about 20 min from my house or The Michael Ellis School in California! I have heard good things about both schools. My concerns are that I have heard that The Tom Rose school's methods can be more forceful to puppies at times and I have seen alot of puppies with pinch collars on at a pretty young age. I realize that you only have a certain time to get them to the point they are needed to pass, Other than that I have heard ALOT of good things about them as well. The Michael Ellis school in California, I have heard nothing but good things about it! My only problem is it so far away from me. I would be gone for roughly 2 months and I would have to pay for hotels/food/travel. Does anyone have any experiences with either schools?? Thanks!


I thought the same thing. And I train my own dogs via ME method. But when getting out into the real world to train regular everyday people. Your going to use more corrections, earlier on than say someone who is experienced or does sports. Most people are impatient, they want results quickly and they usually call u at the end of their rope. For some reason, many do not grasp the marker system very easily. I don't know why, I've worked with several people on this. But they don't. Of course I get a few that do well, but majority do not grasp it. Their timing sucks, thy forget what to say, they get frustrated etc. Find people who are graduates of Tom rose and currently working as a trainer for the public and talk to them about it. I know one on FB is controlled chaos. Good luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks! I am looking to make a career out of it! I know a few people that have gone there and I like the results that the dogs they have trained have had. My dogs trainer actually went to Michael Ellis and knows Forrest aswell. He said that he went and learned but also kind of did his own thing to get the results he wanted from the dog! But I agree people dont want to pay for months and months of training and they want quick results. Thanks for your advice and help! Keep it coming!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

KayForbes said:


> Thanks! I am looking to make a career out of it! I know a few people that have gone there and I like the results that the dogs they have trained have had. My dogs trainer actually went to Michael Ellis and knows Forrest aswell. He said that he went and learned but also kind of did his own thing to get the results he wanted from the dog! But I agree people dont want to pay for months and months of training and they want quick results. Thanks for your advice and help! Keep it coming!


Yah from what I understand Forrest became friends with the owner and lived on site with him. He definitely got more out of it than the average student. He does do michaels style in sport. But he does say, for pet dogs and problem dogs that he used to work with, he goes back to more corrections sooner. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would maybe invest in seminars with some of the better competitive obedience trainers(ME included) and look at their methods before investing in TR. The ones competing who hold seminars are worth my time and money to get a gist of how they are training.

I personally don't think you need that type(TRS) of investment to be a pet dog trainer. It's more hands on experience(and dealing with the handler is the MAJOR part of dog training). 

In my area, most pet dog trainers are competitors and then teach in whatever venue they compete in. Those are the trainers that attract clients. They also attend seminars often in between their trials, very busy people!

Having a certificate is great, though I would never train with certain 'certified' trainers.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm on the Tom Rose boat. I would LOVE to go through their Master Trainer program if I could afford it. I did go through the Animal Behavior College course and though it's a pretty basic course, I learned a large amount and how to apply skills better and more effectively. Tom Rose is on my extreme wish list.

If you're curious about first hand experience with Tom Rose school, get in touch with Cheryl Goede's husband Kevin. Controlled Khaos Dog Training. Cheryl runs the German Shepherd Dog Community pages on FB.


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! I asked for more technical information from the school then I'm thinking about setting up a time to go look at the facilities! Im thinking of getting certified there and then possibly going to some Michael Ellis classes afterwards! I am also looking to shadow/Apprentice with some trainers and go from there! Thanks for all of the advice/opinions! Feel free to chime in if you haven't!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

KayForbes said:


> Thanks guys! I asked for more technical information from the school then I'm thinking about setting up a time to go look at the facilities! Im thinking of getting certified there and then possibly going to some Michael Ellis classes afterwards! I am also looking to shadow/Apprentice with some trainers and go from there! Thanks for all of the advice/opinions! Feel free to chime in if you haven't!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi there! I'm am actually going to visit the Tom Rose school on September 18th, hoping to attend in July! I feel you get more out of TRS them Michael ellis, I feel that Micheal's coarses would be great AFTER getting experience in a school like Tom Rose. If you want, I can get in touch after the visit, and let you know exactly how it went (unless you plan on visiting before me!) I also suggest you check out "Controlled Chaos Dog Training" the head training graduated from TRS and is VERY successful!

EDIT:
KZoppa, we were thinking the EXACT same thing! XD! I even contacted Kevin to hear about his experience. He was VERY satisfied with the coarse, just not the "dorm room Drama".


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

I just saw this! Definitely let me know what you think!! I was also considering going in July!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

I was looking at this site
The Academy for Dog Trainers - Professional pet dog training

I wonder if anyone has had experience with them?


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

What's your ultimate goal?Jean Donaldson is a good trainer, but more on the pet dog/behavioral problem end of the spectrum (as opposed to the more specialized training involved in the sport/work end of the spectrum).That price is higher than I'd pay, personally, but whether it's worth it for you depends on (a) your ultimate goals; (b) how good you are at learning the necessary skills on your own if you opt to go the self-education route; (c) how good you are at networking and self-promotion if you're trying to make a viable business of pet dog training; and (d) how much time and money you have to spare.


----------

